# Looking for a new plate compactor



## Tybenj (Jun 7, 2020)

I am in the market for a new plate compactor, and looking online only really brings up "top 10 plate compactors of 2020" junk, and I would like to hear what works for everyone else. I currently have an old stone unit that was recently repowered and runs fine, packs like no other, but its slow and heavy. I also have an older "bobcat" compactor, also slow and heavy and in need of new bushings and some other minor work. I also have a older wp1550 that is great, fast and light, but it does not compact as well as the other two. 

What is everyone using? What's out there that hits like a ton of bricks? I don't need a reversing compactor, a water tank isn't important, and a lift point or cage would be great.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a Loncin Ms10 that has been really good to me. It’s a bit quick but hits hard. 

Same as this but an older model. 

The wheel kit and folding handle are nice features.


----------

